# My Huge Caribes(new pics bottom of page 2)



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tank : 7ft long 2ft wide 2ft high
Filters : Fluval Fx5, Rena Xp3
Fish : 11.5" caribe 12" caribe 13.5" caribe 14" caribe 1" zebra danio 1" tetra
The tank also has a R.O.D.I unit that drips into the tank constantly so the water quality is pretty much perfect , the danio and the tetra are all thats left of a huge shoal of them that got eaten in the first week but these two have gone months now







, all the fish are the size of the Fx5 or bigger for a size reference they are feed 10-15 shrimp a day 3 smelts and some talapia. these fish are incredible spoiled and the two smaller caribes have put on incredible size much more than 2" each. i have given up on breeding them and now i am just going to enjoy them instead of hiding them away from people :laugh: .




















































































































































thanks for looking


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

would like to them in person , the second pic up the head of the left hand fish really shows how huge and thick they are , pretty sweet i say


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you ever come to Toronto pm me and you can come see them, thanks for the reply


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I would like to come see them as well! They are awesome fish Looks like you need an alga eater.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

They look awesome!


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

awesome fish brother


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow....how old are them?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for all the replies the 2 biggest ones i can date them back to when kamath had them in Oct 2005 so they are pretty old fish they were about 9-10" in 05 so i would say these fish are 5 maybe 6 years old and the smaller ones are 2 years giver or take, thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool caribes , nice and huge really they make the tank look small, i know you said it is 7 ft long but damn they make it look smaller! Cool doing a good job!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i read your little article.... scrolled down... and said, WOW--- i love the lighting... really makes the caribe glow-

they make that huge tank look small-


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks







, and the lighting is just regular aquarium plant lights but its my dad reef tank that is in front of this tank plus some windows so it is extremely well light and thats why i have stopped scraping algae its a waste of time







and i am upgrading there tank they already killed 2 of my other caribe that were around 12" each when i got them and i am looking into a piraya and a new caribe so hoping for a 300+ just need the room and money


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh i see... now in that first pic to the left you can see the blue--- haha--- look at that caribe shine!... wait.... hold on........ ITS A BLUE DIAMOND CARIBE!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

don't give the sponsors new ideas :rasp: if anyone nows how to upload videos so i can show them in motion


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice Cariba!! Damn, they are monsters.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Very nice Cariba!! Damn, they are monsters.


Agreed.. Really look like monsters.
Any breeding acts?


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice fishes.How old are they?I hope breeding activitiy start soon,Be able to breed this monster would be very wonderfull.Thanks for photos


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, very impressive, they look really healthy! I'd love to see them in action


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for all the replies, the only strage activity is when i lower the water level i forgot to add more in so i had half a tank for a weekend i cam back to my house and they were black with no red i thought i was going to loose them it scared me shitless but i filled it back up and they were normal again, thanks for all the replis guys if i learn to upload a video then i will get some videos of these guys


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dam those caribies dwarf that tank

that tanks about 210 gallons right?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Feed those fish!....great looking Cariba....just a little skinny for my taste.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

are you serious^^?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Feed those fish!....great looking Cariba....just a little skinny for my taste.


they just woke up i fed them after the pics, i will have some update shots for you all changed the tank around abit


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think they look just right man--- Maybe RB32 changed his name to leasure1?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i think they look just right man--- Maybe RB32 changed his name to leasure1?










thanks man


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

They look very nice man congrats


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> are you serious^^?


hell yeah.....those fish need fed....sry....and no....My fish look nothing like RB32's....but they are extremly healthy....and you would want my shoal so bad if you seen it. My sh*t is PIMP! You can have all the skinny fish you want...I like mine to look like they have been fed this month. But thats just my opinion....which doesn't matter...so take it as you will.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> are you serious^^?


hell yeah.....those fish need fed....sry....and no....My fish look nothing like RB32's....but they are extremly healthy....and you would want my shoal so bad if you seen it. My sh*t is PIMP! You can have all the skinny fish you want...I like mine to look like they have been fed this month. But thats just my opinion....which doesn't matter...so take it as you will.
[/quote]
they are fed daily they go through 2 pounds of shrimp in a week easy a bag of smelt and 9 fillets of talapia i feed them till they look like they will bust and every day they need more these fish are in perfect health with fast metabolisms and are always active and i don't like the look of chubby slow pygos they don't move when they get fat


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats great....I feed my fish like 4 times a week....catfish staple diet...shrimp, talapia, earthworms are tossed in various times. I have a 1200gph powerhead that they swim in constantly. Not to metion they swim the tank all day...with the occasional chase of others. They bicker....might actualy sell one of these Terns....I feel that I am a little overstocked....although I have seen 12 huge pygos live together no problem in this tank when my buddy had it. I don't like to cram them in....so I may sell it...IDK.

I wasn't trying to down grade you or any of your fish...they are beautiful, and you obviously take good care of them.

Ryan


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Thats great....I feed my fish like 4 times a week....catfish staple diet...shrimp, talapia, earthworms are tossed in various times. I have a 1200gph powerhead that they swim in constantly. Not to metion they swim the tank all day...with the occasional chase of others. They bicker....might actualy sell one of these Terns....I feel that I am a little overstocked....although I have seen 12 huge pygos live together no problem in this tank when my buddy had it. I don't like to cram them in....so I may sell it...IDK.
> 
> I wasn't trying to down grade you or any of your fish...they are beautiful, and you obviously take good care of them.
> 
> Ryan


your pygos look awesome and your setup is beautifully set up i wasn't referring to them when i made my comment


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice caribes bob..these days you don't see to much people with 10+ caribes most people give up the hobby after a while...Nice to see how big and thick they are


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Very Nice caribes bob..these days you don't see to much people with 10+ caribes most people give up the hobby after a while...Nice to see how big and thick they are


thanks alot and i didn't raise the caribe from baby's the smallest two i have gotten 2-3" of growth out of them and the big ones 1-.5" growth, there are new pictures coming of the alpha in the tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

"The Executioner"(smallest caribe in the tank 11.5") he gets the name from his history, he is the dominet fish in the tank i would fight any fish agains this caribe of similar sise no matter how much i feed he always wants more and his huge head and huge jaws = one mean fish and hes the smallest caribe in my tank








The victims of him:
3 3" baby red bellies that were near death and unsaleable (partialy eaten by the shoal of reds)
2 whip tail catfish
9 danios
2 neon tetras
2 12" caribe 
2 10" redbellies
almost my friends hand :laugh: 








im scared to put my big rhom in with this fish in fear of the rhom getting killed


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome pics! He's lookin' fierce


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

imnohero said:


> Awesome pics! He's lookin' fierce


thanks and yeah hes a fierce little bugger he was bullied by the other at the beggingin when he was smaller but now he has taken his revenge and is dominating the tank


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I think that might be the "trouble" caribe that my buddy on the forum murph bought from Ja'Eh and then sold to Speedy... Because you got a few of these from Speedy right? Or maybe the trouble caribe was one of the 2 that died lol....


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

very nice cariba, i cant wait for mine to get that big


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> I think that might be the "trouble" caribe that my buddy on the forum murph bought from Ja'Eh and then sold to Speedy... Because you got a few of these from Speedy right? Or maybe the trouble caribe was one of the 2 that died lol....


the troubeld caribe is the one with a little thing attached to his tail almost like a whip and he is kept in check he is alive and doing amazing putting on growth like a baby caribe, thanks for the reply


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats my old guy^^ ,,, glad to see hes doing well,,,, I still have one of your old caribes id like to sell, have too many in my tank...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Your tank and Caribe look fantastic!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Your tank and Caribe look fantastic!


thanks man and you dog looks awesome btw


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Caribe FTW!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that's a rasbora tetra. the caribe looks like good size, but that huge tank makes em look small.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for the replies and if i could get a straight on shot of the tank without the sids getting cut off it would show there true sise compared to the tank, thanks evryone


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice bob! what type of lighting fixture is that on the tank. Looks very clean and low profile.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> very nice bob! what type of lighting fixture is that on the tank. Looks very clean and low profile.


thanks and the lights are nothing special just made for plants coralife i think im not to sure u can see the label in one of the pictures, the tank there is the old setup i will get shots of the new one it is more open and organized


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

gorgeuos caribe mt friend


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome fish


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice tank.
Nice P's.


----------

